# Is it possible?



## richalisoviejo (Apr 14, 2009)

To purchase a baby Galapagos tortoise? IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m thinking of purchasing a weekend property with a few acres and would love to give one a good home.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 14, 2009)

I have seen Aldabras for sale/adoption, but I am not sure about Galapagos.


----------



## bettinge (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that would be fun to have. Sorry, but I don't know the answer.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have seen babies on kingsnake before. their price is AMAZING. like, bad amazing. as in $25,000 ....check the classifieds for a more exact price


----------



## shelber10 (Apr 14, 2009)

go to this link this one is for sale http 

://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=677804


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes you can buy a Galapagos tortoise in California. To buy one out of state you have to have a Captive Bred Wildlife (CBW) permit. Gotten from USFWS. I think it's around $200 and a bit involved.
Little guys usually run $3,000 to $5,000 each and it goes up from there.

Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 14, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> To purchase a baby Galapagos tortoise? IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m thinking of purchasing a weekend property with a few acres and would love to give one a good home.



You'd do better to adopt a couple of homeless Sulcata...I realize they don't get to 500 pounds, but they can get to 200 and what's a few hundred pounds past that? There are many homeless adult Sulcata and if my life's plan works I'll be dead in the next 2 years and Bob will need a new home...he's only 14 yrs old and almost 100 pounds, he was 80 at Christmas...just a thought...


----------



## Stazz (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooooo exciting hehehe. I will def buy a Sulcata when we move back home to a nice biiiig African garden


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 15, 2009)

ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s probably the better thing to do. Plus I love my little Sulcata. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t plan on purchasing this property until the end of summer since the market in the area is still dropping. But it will be at least two or more acres. 

You would be surprised how much the property value has dropped; my home in Aliso Viejo has dropped over 350K in two years. 

Foreclosures all over town.


----------



## Laura (Apr 15, 2009)

Maggie.. your life plan... Whats that? And since you brought it up...
What do people have planned for thier torts that will outlive them? 
I need to still write up a list of people to call and make sure this forum is on it to contact IF something like that should happen.. Hang it on the fridge and give to family members or something...
Its not what we like to think about... but its reality for all of us. 
ok.. off to happier things!

Stace. Your Home is South Africa right? Since Sulcatas are native to Africa.. will there be special permits? Like us with Calif Desert Torts? 
I would think Somewhere.. there are people with the large torts.. that will needs homes just like sulcatas.. just not as many. If you get your property, set it up, let all the rescues know, get on thier lists, and you might get lucky.. Or just tell them you will take large sulcatas.. and you will fill up!


----------



## treshell (Apr 15, 2009)

"What do people have planned for thier torts that will outlive them?" 
***
That's easy. You just make sure your children and grand kids have the same kind of torts you do. If not the same kind, then at least the same climate preference. Sounds like a joke but it really is planning. I love having a family that stop to check out new plants, birds, and yes tortoise. Even better if their cars always have a camera rather then guns.
treshell jones


----------



## Stazz (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Laura !!! Havn't really thought that far yet heehee  But I will only get a tort from a rescue, just like any other animal I will buy hehe. I think I'm going to need a small farm  I have no clue about permits and things there for natives, so I will research that alot before I go and do anything. I'm going to google Tort rescues in SA.I remember Danny telling me about a certain type tortoise I can find back in SA, can't for the life of me remember what kind...I will check the PM. I will do all the relevant research to see what tort I'll be allowed to keep, permits etc.....I am an official tort addict and can't wait to add to my family  I'll be living in Durban, which is a very humid climate in Summer, and not very cold in Winter! Thanks again 

This is what Danny said to me :
"If your into tortoises it is the tortoise capital of the world, more tortoise species than anywhere else. I'm jealous.Cape Town is right in the heart of Bowsprit tortoise country"

So yeah, tort capital, I like the sounds of that ! I can't find any listings of tort rescues in SA though...hmmm, will keep trying.


----------

